# FOTD: Greens: Juxt, Humid & Woodwinked (Picture heavy!)



## jeanna (Apr 13, 2005)

I love, love, *LOVE* greens/browns together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Definitely one of my favorite colour combinations. Hope you like them:

http://www.geocities.com/jmsorromero...EEN_FACES1.JPG

http://www.geocities.com/jmsorromero...EEN_FACES3.JPG

http://www.geocities.com/jmsorromero...GREEN_EYES.JPG

http://www.geocities.com/jmsorromero.../GREEN137c.jpg

*EYES:* e/s: Stilife Paint (all over), Shroom (browbone), Juxt (on lid, applied wet), Humid (outer third) and Woodwinked (crease); Blacktrack Fluidliner and Maybelline Great Lash Mascara_ (no false lashes this time! my real lashes are really puny, right?!)_

*CHEEKS:* Cubic blush with Honour buffed on top

*LIPS:* Spice lipliner, Viva Glam V lipglass

_*NOTE:* You might notice that in some of the full face shots, I have lipgloss on my chin that I didn't know was there until I uploaded my pictures... Whoops!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: _

_Other than that, I'm really pleased at how these pictures turned out. In my other FOTDs, I complained that the camera wasn't capturing the true colours and was washing everything out, making the makeup look really *"blah"* But I'm slowly learning the settings on my camera, thank goodness! Also, I had to resize the pics because they were sooo huge! The originals are much more vivid, both in quality and colour. I'll post these original, individual pictures in my gallery, if you'd like to see them._


----------



## bazaarish (Apr 13, 2005)

sooo pretty!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 13, 2005)

*You look marvelous dah-ling!*

You look *sensational*! I am totally sucky at taking pics of myself (I look like my forehead is about 50 feet high) and yours look so nice and clear and have a good angle!


----------



## MACaLicious (Apr 13, 2005)

This is lovely! I love browns with vibrant colors. Browns with blues, browns with pinks . . . everything. Just curious, but are you Filipino? If I'm wrong, I'm sorry. Hehe. Oh, I LOVE YOUR HAIR. It's gorgeous!


----------



## instantkorver (Apr 13, 2005)

You look great!!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: You look marvelous dah-ling!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_You look *sensational*! I am totally sucky at taking pics of myself (I look like my forehead is about 50 feet high) and yours look so nice and clear and have a good angle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry, you're not the only one! I still have to take like 50 shots so that I could get 2 or 3 decent, "post-worthy" ones.. Ha!!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaLicious* 
_This is lovely! I love browns with vibrant colors. Browns with blues, browns with pinks . . . everything. Just curious, but are you Filipino? If I'm wrong, I'm sorry. Hehe. Oh, I LOVE YOUR HAIR. It's gorgeous!_

 
Thank you! Yep, I'm Filipino! I get asked if I'm Chinese alot, though I don't know why...


----------



## Sanne (Apr 13, 2005)

you are soo beautiful!!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 13, 2005)

Aww, your bandwitdh is up! I love your pictures, do you think you could upload them to your gallery and post them from there? I wanna see!!!!!!!

{edit - NM! They are working again!}


----------



## tabgirl (Apr 13, 2005)

Gorgeous!! (you AND your makeup!!)


----------



## ruby.jinx (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice color combination, great blending job. Those colors look awesome with your eyes! Your lips look so pretty, people pay to have their lips look like that!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Aww, your bandwitdh is up! I love your pictures, do you think you could upload them to your gallery and post them from there? I wanna see!!!!!!!

{edit - NM! They are working again!}_

 
I know, sometimes the pictures disappear and I don't know why! But if I refresh they come back, or if that doesn't work I have to get out of the FOTD forum then come back again...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In any case, I put the pics up in my gallery!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_you are soo beautiful!!!_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## orodwen (Apr 13, 2005)

honey, you look so hot!  LUSCIOUS!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2005)

oooh lordie! FABULOUS! i LOOOVEEE greens and u r gorgeous!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_honey, you look so hot!  LUSCIOUS! 




_

 
_*LUSCIOUS!*_ Haha, I love that! Thanks


----------



## jeanna (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_oooh lordie! FABULOUS! i LOOOVEEE greens and u r gorgeous!_

 
Thank you so much, you're so sweet


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 13, 2005)

I cant see your pictures. Thx


----------



## jeanna (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_I cant see your pictures. Thx_

 
I don't know why my pictures are being retarded today! Sorry... See my reply above to *Janice*, she was also having trouble earlier but was able to view them after. Otherwise, the same pics are posted in my gallery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 13, 2005)

I see them Now. You look gorgeous in them. Thx


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 13, 2005)

You are stunning..I think I would kill for your pouty perfect lips...Holy crap all the lip plumpers in the world couldnt pull that off for me...So Gorgeous!!!

The greens and brown look incredible on you, they really make your eyes pop, and god the lipgloss (really dont think it would make a diff what color it is) is incredible!


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful! I love that color combo!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_You are stunning..I think I would kill for your pouty perfect lips...Holy crap all the lip plumpers in the world couldnt pull that off for me...So Gorgeous!!!

The greens and brown look incredible on you, they really make your eyes pop, and god the lipgloss (really dont think it would make a diff what color it is) is incredible!_

 
_*thank you so very much, mac_obsession!*_
Positive feedback such as yours really motivates me to do so many more different looks that normally I would be too shy or too intimidated to share with others. _Thanks, thanks, and thanks!!_


----------



## charms23 (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, that looks really great!


----------



## SHEILAB13 (Apr 15, 2005)

Goodness...you are a very extremely beautiful gal!! Those colors are hot together.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 16, 2005)

I love it! I'm going to have to get the colors I don't have... Oooh, you're making me spend money.


----------



## jeanna (Apr 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 
_I love it! I'm going to have to get the colors I don't have... Oooh, you're making me spend money._

 
*Spend, spend, spend!*  :twisted: _Haha! I'm just kidding..._
Don't worry, if you're anything like me, you'll be broke but you'll have your MAC, so it'll be _*AAAAALL GOOOOOOD!!*_


----------



## Oonie (Apr 18, 2005)

Absolutley beautiful. Of the three shadows you used I only have Humid, the other two may have to wait. I have been on a shopping freenzy lately and of course there are the new colors coming out. What's a girl to do?


----------



## breathless (Oct 6, 2005)

you are PERFECT!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 6, 2005)

lol... i opened this page up and my brother just came in and he was like "whoa, is that you there jess". It's kinda scary cos i see what he means, lol. But i take it as a compliment cos you are gorgeous!!! Apparently we look very alike!! lol.  i love greens and i will definietly try this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Thanks for it


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Oct 6, 2005)

that looks awsome on you! so lovely


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 6, 2005)

So hot! You are beautiful and your makeup is flawless!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Oct 6, 2005)

You look like a doll.  You are so pretty that you don't even look like you could be real.  =-)  I mean that as a compliment!


----------



## user3 (Oct 6, 2005)

Love it! Great blending job!


----------



## hazelinsight (Oct 6, 2005)

i only have one word!!!! STUNNING.


----------



## mandyjw82 (Oct 6, 2005)

pretty!


----------



## lilMAmom (Oct 6, 2005)

*You're adorable!*

And your skin is so clear *jealous*


----------



## Joke (Oct 6, 2005)

You're SO gorgeous! You are a real inspiration to me!


----------



## Jaim (Oct 6, 2005)

I love all of those colors too! They're my favorites and they look great on you.


----------



## Grace (Oct 6, 2005)

wow, that loosk fabulous!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 6, 2005)

Perfect blending, love the color combo.


----------



## Pootle_around (Nov 15, 2005)

Ohhh! You look stunning! Thsoe colours really bring out your eyes and your lips look amazing!
I was going to ask actually, whether you're Chinese (I'm Chinese), I must admit my ignorance and say that I cannot tell whether someone is Chinese, Fillipino, Japanese, etc...can you?


----------



## pale blue (Nov 15, 2005)

That combination looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## KJam (Nov 15, 2005)

Absolutley gorgeous (both you and the makeup). Green and brown is one of my favorite eye combos, and you just totally rock it!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Nov 15, 2005)

Gosh, you are so pretty!  This is lovely on you!


----------



## stacey (Nov 15, 2005)

beautiful.


----------



## Jaim (Nov 15, 2005)

That looks so great. Juxt and Humid are two of my faves.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 15, 2005)

One word, GORGEOUS!


----------



## jeanna (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm pretty good at being able to tell, but there are some who just completely throw me off! I'm filipino =) thank you for the lovely comment! thanks to everyone else too for your lovely comments :loveya: 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pootle_around* 
_Ohhh! You look stunning! Thsoe colours really bring out your eyes and your lips look amazing!
I was going to ask actually, whether you're Chinese (I'm Chinese), I must admit my ignorance and say that I cannot tell whether someone is Chinese, Fillipino, Japanese, etc...can you?_


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 16, 2005)

i love ur lips, they're very plump


----------



## jeanna (Nov 16, 2005)

it's weird, they don't look like that in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebixlove* 
_i love ur lips, they're very plump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Isis (Nov 16, 2005)

You look like one of the models out of the NARS book! and I LOVE your hair


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 16, 2005)

WHAT did you use on your skin???  you're so gorgeous and your skin is just flawless!  and i can't stop staring at your hair.  LOL


----------



## jeanna (Nov 16, 2005)

wow! thanks :loveya:  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_You look like one of the models out of the NARS book! and I LOVE your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jeanna (Nov 16, 2005)

thank you!! hmm, that was done around april... so at that time i was using Dior SkinFluide. I really liked it, but I haven't bought a replacement since I ran out. I'm always on the hunt for the perfect foundation so I like to switch it up a bit. Right now, I use Select SPF 15 foundation (on the days that I do wear foundation - most of time time it's just Select Cover Up concealer and Studio Fix)

btw, i love your looks! you've got some amazing skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BuyMeLipGloss* 
_WHAT did you use on your skin??? you're so gorgeous and your skin is just flawless! and i can't stop staring at your hair. LOL_


----------



## Cleopatra (Nov 16, 2005)

You are stunning and so is your makeup.


----------



## angela (Nov 17, 2005)

beautiful as always dahhh-ling. love that combo!


----------



## dirtygirl (Nov 29, 2005)

well, you love greens, and apparently they love you, too! because you look spectacular in greens and golds and yellows! me likey!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Nov 29, 2005)

looks great! awesome blending


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 30, 2005)

those colors are incredible on you. so pretty!


----------



## lovejam (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow, I *definitely* need Humid.


----------



## stacey (Nov 30, 2005)

you are so gorgeous! awesome job.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 30, 2005)

gorgeous!


----------

